# Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?



## NonPlusUltraWar (2. September 2015)

*Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?*

Hi Leute,

ich habe 2x Corsair Memory â€” 4GB DDR3 Memory (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) Arbeitsspeicher und Windows 10. Immer wenn ich Spiele wird die Auslagerungsdatei immer voll ausgelastet obwohl der Ram erst bei 80% ist. Das ist ein Problem da meine andere Hardware dann noch nicht voll ausgelastet sind. Kann ich einstellen das zu erst der Ram voll ausgelastet wird und dann die Datei? Abschalten hat nichts Gebracht da sind mir alle Spiele abgestürzt. Die Datei liegt auf meiner Samsung 840 Evo und wird vom System verwaltet? Ein anderes Problem ist dasder Ram zwar angeblich 1333MHz kann aber in CPU-Z werden mir nur 666.5Mhz angezeigt? Was kann ich tun damit das Problem wieder die Grafikkarte ist 

MFG 
Maxime


----------



## Malkolm (2. September 2015)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?*

Der Sinn einer Auslagerungsdatei ist es ja gerade, dass die Inhalte des Speichers VOR der Überfüllung umgelagert werden. Da dein System bzw. die Spiele ja ohne Auslagerungsdatei nicht funktionieren siehst du ja, dass der RAM alleine nicht reicht.

Die Verwaltung der Auslagerungsdatei ist so zentral im System verankert, dass ein manueller Eingriff in der Regel zu keiner Verbesserung führt, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## NonPlusUltraWar (3. September 2015)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?*

Lösung: mehr Arbeitsspeicher? Wenn ja soll ich einfach mehr von den Reintun die ich habe oder sind die zu langsam (das oben angesprochene 666,5Mhz Problem)?


----------



## markus1612 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?*

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr labert, aber 8GB sollten für Gaming gut reichen und es ist ziemlich ungewöhnlich, dass der RAM beim Spielen zu 80% ausgelastet ist.
Ich vermute, dass es an Windows 10 liegt.

@TE: Hast du schon mal Windows 10 komplett neuinstalliert?
Hatte bei Freunden auch schon dass Problem, dass nach dem Windows 10 upgrade plötzlich die komplette Festplatte belegt war, obwohl kein Ordner diesen Platz eingenommen hat.


----------



## Amon (3. September 2015)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?*



NonPlusUltraWar schrieb:


> Lösung: mehr Arbeitsspeicher? Wenn ja soll ich einfach mehr von den Reintun die ich habe oder sind die zu langsam (das oben angesprochene 666,5Mhz Problem)?


Das mit den 666,5MHz ist schon richtig so. Das musst du mal zwei nehmen wegen DDR.


----------



## freezy94 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?*

Hat Windows 10 nicht ein Update zur Speicherauslastung bekommen? Habe jedenfalls keine nenneswerten Unterschiede festgestellt.

Und DDR ist immer x2 (Double-Data-Rate).


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr labert, aber 8GB sollten für Gaming gut reichen und es ist ziemlich ungewöhnlich, dass der RAM beim Spielen zu 80% ausgelastet ist.
> Ich vermute, dass es an Windows 10 liegt.



Ich habe mit meinen 16GB regelmäßig um die 80% Auslastung, unter anderem Cities: Skylines schafft es durchaus 14GB zu belegen.

Die Auslagerungsdatei misst in solchen Momenten durchaus ebenfalls 10GB.


----------



## NonPlusUltraWar (4. September 2015)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?*

Ich habe Windows 10 neu installiert und immer noch das Problem. Nun hilft es mehr Arbeitspeicher zu Installieren?


----------



## HisN (4. September 2015)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr labert, aber 8GB sollten für Gaming gut reichen und es ist ziemlich ungewöhnlich, dass der RAM beim Spielen zu 80% ausgelastet ist.
> Ich vermute, dass es an Windows 10 liegt.



Naja, wir hatten ja schon unseren Disput über diesen Standpunkt. Die Zeit schreitet voran und 8GB sind nicht mehr die Speerspitze der Evolution. Is ja nicht so als müsste nur das Game in den Speicher passen. Auch das Windows und alle Tools müssen da rein. Und wie wir wissen funktioniert das Speicher-Management unter Windows10 in Bezug auf das VRAM jetzt deutlich anders als vorher.


----------



## NonPlusUltraWar (4. September 2015)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?*

Gut aber meine Frage bleibt immer noch was kann ich tun damit die Datei nicht mehr augelastet ist?


----------



## HisN (4. September 2015)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei immer auf Max. Größe  trotz platz im Arbeitsspeicher?*

Mehr Speicher anschaffen, oder das Speicher-Leck (Software bzw. Treiber) finden, dass Deinen Speicher bzw. die Auslagerungsdatei so füllt, falls es "zu viel" ist.
Und Dein Rechner wird wahrscheinlich nie den Speicher wirklich komplett füllen, weil er genau in diesem Augenblick abschmiert.


----------

